# Best Win 10 media player?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I ended up having to get a replacement for my desktop computer. I had hoped it would last until Win 7 ended, but after having it fixed twice, I bit the bullet and bought a Win 10 on sale last week. So I'm looking for a good substitute for Windows Media Player. I actually want a clone, but there doesn't seem to be one. I'm trying VLC right now as it is supposed to be the closest format to WMP. But I can't figure out how to drag and drop mp3 files into a playlist. I also haven't figured out if there is a burn feature so I can made my own CDs.

The on-line help files is pages and pages long. Does anyone know where I can find a short tutorial or this OR a different media player that will work more like the Windows one? I'm willing to pay a reasonable amount to get one that works as I download a lot of videos and mp3 teaching seminars.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://infrarecorder.org/ This is best third party windows burner program I found. Its open source and no nasty malware included like lot "free" burner programs. I think there is some burner function built into win10, but its pretty basic and limited.

VLC is nice but its pretty heavy program for mp3. I've always thought of it more for playing videos though sure it will play mp3 and probably do what you want though I dont do play lists so no idea how that functions. No doubt plenty lighter weight mp3 only players out there that will do anything you can think of.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://music.tutsplus.com/articles/13-free-mp3-players-for-windows--audio-5704

Ok the open source Songbird mentioned in article is no longer being supported. There is a fork of it called Nightingale that is currently being developed and supported.

http://getnightingale.com/


----------

